
Complaining Rewires Your Brain for Negativity - magoghm
http://www.inc.com/jessica-stillman/complaining-rewires-your-brain-for-negativity-science-says.html?utm_content=bufferf1901&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
hotcool
A relatively new revelation for me is that it's practically impossible to
"fix" or replace negative thinking. It's like trying to bite your own teeth.

The only way to eradicate chronic negative thinking is by not thinking at all.
Shut down the inner monologue completely with regular meditation. It works for
me.

EDIT: I use these meditation posters to instill a positive message
subconsciously while I clear my conscious mind:
[http://zenpusher.com](http://zenpusher.com)

~~~
GoToRO
you can almost always find a positive aspect in every negative situation.

------
serpix
I work the negativity out by doing physical things which give pleasure, like
running and tinkering with electronics.

But by far the most effective is other happy people.

------
sitkack
There is nothing wrong with negativity, you just have to, like everything-
else, take it in moderation. The world both sucks and is awesome at the same
time. We are constantly "rewiring" our brain, it isn't rework or wasted
effort. There is no one-configuration for your brain. It is. It sits there in
your skull and you carry it around and have it experience things.

------
GoToRO
in other words: brain is just like your muscles. If you train your arms you
will have strong arms, if you train your legs, you will have strong legs.

If you train to find the downside in every situation, you will get very good
at it. But you can also train to find positive aspects in every situation and
you will get very good at it too.

~~~
Gibbon1
I grew up when most people totally bought Freudian psychology hook line and
sinker. Which tells us we need to let those negative emotions out!!!

My response boiled down somewhat but same as yours, 'What you do. You get good
at'

